# 30 Amp Cord Replacement Question



## 2BirdsInANest (May 19, 2015)

On our 30BHDS Travel Trailer we noticed this weekend where the 30 amp power cord attaches to the plug it had frayed and on one of the male pieces on the cord it looks like it is melting the plastic and the metal is corroding. It actually melted some of the plastic where it plugs into the surge protector. Is it easy to replace the power cord if you remove the round cover on the side of the rv where it comes out. Is it just something that can be plugged into a new connector behind that cover or does that 30 amp cord actually have to be hard wired back into the RV? Just curious if this is an easy fix by buying a new power cord or if it is something the dealership needs to handle? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Could be a bad connection at the plug.

I would check the actual connect to the trailer for any possible damage as well. You might want to replace the plug or take it apart and check the connections.

Then, i would do the cord conversion mod. You will cut off the cord with about 8-10" remaining. Then install the receptor that goes back into the trailer. You will then have a cord that plugs into the trailer and the power source. This will stop the forcing of the plug back int the small hole in the trailer (causing bending and possible issues you are having now)

See my pictures of this mod here:
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/301BQ_Electrical_PLug_Replaced.htm


----------



## 2BirdsInANest (May 19, 2015)

Oregon_Camper,
Great. Thanks for the good information. Now we have a place to start and the modification looks like a great solution. We are new to the site and glad to have a place where there are some people to help out. Glad to be a part of this group. Hopefully someday we will be able to help out some others as well.
Thanks again!
Cheers!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Had this happen to me a while back as well. I did the power cord mod, but that didn't solve the original problem. I noticed one particular state park we were staying at was VERY low on voltage and we were drawing too many amps. As a result, the increased amperage caused excess heat and melted the plastic surrounding the plug. Luckily, I noticed it during the day and was able to replace the plug and adjust our electrical usage to compensate. This is one of the primary reasons I always carry a multi-meter in the camper. If we get to a park and the voltage shows low (115v or lower), then we just use the electric for A/C and have everything else on gas.


----------

